
Making an embedded Linux computer - thomasjames
http://hforsten.com/making-embedded-linux-computer.html
======
mng2
Wow, I had mistakenly assumed that you couldn't do 0.8 mm BGAs on a hobbyist-
level PCB. The solder lands are actually within recommendations.

The author mentioned that this is a test board without much hooked up. That
really helps, since not every pin needs to be broken out. On a more complex
design with higher pin coverage you'd need more layers to be able to route it
all.

~~~
jesuslop
I underwrite that wow also, I have fantasies about my own custom FPGA designs,
looks that it could be done with garage-like resources following this
workflow!

------
analog31
Thank you for a clear and detailed description of your design process,
especially how you made it work with basic tools and techniques.

Maybe I won't be so scared of BGA now.

~~~
thomasjames
I shared this from Henrik Forsten's blog. It is worth reading all his other
articles, too, if you are interested in computer architecture, electronics,
programming or math. He has a very wide range of interests.

------
cskau
Site seems overloaded, cached version:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:deo-53h...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:deo-53h8218J:hforsten.com/making-
embedded-linux-computer.html+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk)

~~~
gizmo686
You want to add "&strip=1" to the url, or else it will still try to load
resources from the downed site

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:deo-53h...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:deo-53h8218J:hforsten.com/making-
embedded-linux-computer.html+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&strip=1)

------
neurotech1
This was also featured on hackaday [http://hackaday.com/2014/07/11/an-amazing-
diy-single-board-a...](http://hackaday.com/2014/07/11/an-amazing-diy-single-
board-arm-computer-with-bga/)

------
paulannesley
So good. Highlights: toaster oven with custom controller, and learning about
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UBIFS](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UBIFS) for
raw NAND access.

~~~
dmpatierno
More info on the toaster oven: [http://hforsten.com/toaster-oven-reflow-
controller.html](http://hforsten.com/toaster-oven-reflow-controller.html)

------
ChuckMcM
Nicely done. I did not realize that OSH Park could be made to work with BGA
devices. And I'm really impressed he got it into a 4 layer board rather than a
6 or 8 layer board.

------
akramhussein
Really impressed with this. More posts on Henrik's blog show that he has quite
a breadth of knowledge in H/W. Quite the hacker!

------
cyounkins
Could anyone tell me what PCB/schematic software that is?

~~~
DanBC
KICAD?

[http://www.kicad-
pcb.org/display/KICAD/KiCad+EDA+Software+Su...](http://www.kicad-
pcb.org/display/KICAD/KiCad+EDA+Software+Suite)

(from the submitted site, clicky the cct diagram to get a PDF, in lower right
corner KICAD is mentioned)

------
gonzo
How difficult would it be to add 1 or (better) 2 Ethernets to this?

(commenting to be able to find this later.)

~~~
stephen_g
One is pretty simple (you just need an Ethernet PHY and a connector with
magnetics built in (or connector + separate magnetic transformer).

Two would be harder, because the chip only has one Ethernet MAC built in.
You'd need another controller chip and a fair bit of supporting circuitry. But
it could be done.

------
GutenYe
awesome, how much does it cost totally?

